# Erie ice



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

News is forecasting roughly 93% ice cover again by February 4th.....


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Fingers crossed have air boat n two wks


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

Same news forecasting 30+ mph winds tomorrow???


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm thinking thats "fake news". 93% by Feb 4 of this year??? And the Browns are going to win the super bowl next year.


----------



## Bill Reindl (Mar 8, 2017)

That's who my money is on. Go Browns 2018


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

It is going to be in the low 40's today and tomorrow. I know it will be colder after that, but 93%...not sure about that. Maybe, I guess.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Hardly a day above freezing in the 15 day forecast. If the wind lays down, she'll ice over again. Toledo Harbor light cam shows ice all around whereas two days ago totally open water. Don't give up hope just yet!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

^^^^Hate to admitt it but I have already given up on any more Lake Erie ice. Heading North for a 4 day trip late next week.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Wish I was a weather man. Make good money forecast the weather and be wrong 99% of the time and still get paid!!!!!!


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Bill Reindl said:


> That's who my money is on. Go Browns 2018


can I take some of that action???


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

island troller said:


> ^^^^Hate to admitt it but I have already given up on any more Lake Erie ice. Heading North for a 4 day trip late next week.


Al, Should I sell my quad. You were right.
But, I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes sell so the ice comes back. It's not too late.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Does anyone else through a little colder weather in with their dinner grace and before bed prayer hahahahaha please lord just one more month of below 32degrees hahahahaha I promise I won’t ask for anything ever again hahahahaha


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

25asnyder said:


> Does anyone else through a little colder weather in with their dinner grace and before bed prayer hahahahaha please lord just one more month of below 32degrees hahahahaha I promise I won’t ask for anything ever again hahahahaha


Our prayers are canceling each other. I asked for a month of sunshine and above 40 degrees. Sorry. Would be best if one of us got what we wanted but I am afraid we both may be disappointed.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

suns too high in the sky to make good ice without zero temps. even if it makes ice,it won,t be safe ice.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Gods honest truth the EYEs of Feb and March will be right where they always are whether your catching them out of a boat or sitting on the crust can’t wait to get there either way


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

island troller said:


> Yes sell so the ice comes back. It's not too late.


Al get ahold of me. Are you going to Simcoe?


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

nightranger said:


> suns too high in the sky to make good ice without zero temps. even if it makes ice,it won,t be safe ice.


I have to disagree with you sun is not hurting the ice any little bit that does get a little water during the day will more than double ice at night


----------



## patcpt (Jan 13, 2015)

Be safe in your travels Al. And I hope your wrong about the ice. Still holding onto a little hope. If it does ice up, we'll send Pistol out front spudding for us.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope I am wrong too and yes Pistol I think would make a good lead spud man.


----------



## Hook and ladder (Jan 29, 2017)

Sure hope we get another shot on Erie ice!!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

nightranger said:


> suns too high in the sky to make good ice without zero temps. even if it makes ice,it won,t be safe ice.


This is the biggest factor. Length of day and sun angle is not good for making ice in Feb without lengthy stretches of single digit temps.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

BFG said:


> Hardly a day above freezing in the 15 day forecast. If the wind lays down, she'll ice over again. Toledo Harbor light cam shows ice all around whereas two days ago totally open water. Don't give up hope just yet!


NEW DAY, NEW PICTURES. wind has been the tale of this year.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ice covered doesn't mean anywhere near safe ice. If it has 1/2" it's ice covered.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

island troller said:


> I hope I am wrong too and yes Pistol I think would make a good lead spud man.


Thanks Al....I ll take one for the team...lol


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

It’s a start


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

when you go fishing early in the morning after a cold night the ice is good,when you go to leave after the high noon sun,one crack is all it takes.colder temps can surface glaze these over,making them impossible to see.THE SUN CAUSES STRESS CRACKING ,ONLY TO BE AGGRAVATED BY WIND AND CURRENT.GOOD ICE HAS TO BE THICK AND LAND LOCKED IN PLACE.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

nightranger said:


> when you go fishing early in the morning after a cold night the ice is good,when you go to leave after the high noon sun,one crack is all it takes.colder temps can surface glaze these over,making them impossible to see.THE SUN CAUSES STRESS CRACKING ,ONLY TO BE AGGRAVATED BY WIND AND CURRENT.GOOD ICE HAS TO BE THICK AND LAND LOCKED IN PLACE.


Yep


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Hope is all we got


----------

